# ariens traction control



## Jkruseelle (Dec 2, 2011)

I just purchased a new Arien 921017 w/auto traction control. The owners manual sucks. I have tried in (without snow) I want to know the proper way to use the traction control. Are you to let go of drive lever or or can you make a 180 turn while under power. When I make a 180 degree turn under power as get to about 90 degrees the power kicks back in and it wants to go straight. I when have to fight it to complete the 180 turn. is this normal or is something wrong. I have sent two messages to Ariens w/o a response. I also called and talked to a lade who was of no help. Thanks Jack


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll let you know after my first use.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

The drive control can be engage while turning, it does take getting used to a bit since it isn't like the trigger steering where the outside wheel will turn the machine for you. The way I've noticed how it works is that it is between a trigger steering system and a posi drive. It's easier to steer than a posi drive but not as easy as a trigger steer setup. Since the bi-directional clutch can re-engage at any point in the turn depending on how fast or slow you make the turn. The best way I can explain how I've gotten used to it that I have to be ahead of the turn (if that makes sense) and I make my turns quick at the end of each pass. Otherwise if you make wide turns the ATC works pretty smoothly.

There is one quirk that I've noticed about the ATC, not sure if it's a shared experience but I posted it in the Ariens section - http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens/509-ariens-atc-minor-annoyance.html


----------



## Jkruseelle (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I,am a little concerned with your info. The last thing I want is to have to fight the turning while plowing through the plowed snow at the end of the driveway. I wanted to buy a deluxe 28 with the trigger Control to replace my compact 24, but they were sold out in my area. I hope I don,t end up with buyers remorse like I did with the compact 24,s being to small for my large driveway. Thanks fronos4


----------



## Jkruseelle (Dec 2, 2011)

Re: My 12/02/11 posting about Arien (ATC) After NINE days I got a responce to my E-Mail to Ariens, here it is. We appreciate your patience with responce time. The Auto Traction Control sounds like it is working properly, however it may take a little to get used to. When tunring 180 degree,s there can be no hesitation, because the differential depends on what it senses from the operator. For example: If you stop the unit durning that turn for a split second to adjust your feet or something, the differential senses that and relocks both axles together, thinking it,s back on a straight away. Next time when turning try and do one fluild smooth sweeping motion. Performing this on the snow will also be more forgiving. sinse the snow will act as a lubricant. This smart sensing differential is just that and it is going to be sensitive. But this is something that you will get used to, with a little experience during normal use. "Thank You The Ariens Company". Will, when it snows I'll find out!


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Ressurecting an old post here I know, but I am interested in whatever info I can get on the ATC. I am finding it VERY annoying so far, preciesely for the reasons pointed out in fronos4's link.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

-HERE'S- who makes it.......I like the way mine works on my Pro 32.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link JRHAWK9. Do you find yours hard to keeo straight when making a half cut in heavy EOD snow?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't have to deal with heavy EOD stuff as we live more out in a rural area and they don't salt our road. So we don't get that heavy slushy stuff.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Lucky for you!! Thanks again for the info.

GC


----------

